# Plant suggestion/help



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

I found these 2 plants in a local green house I am not sure if they will go well in the frog tank, anyone that knows about it?

















And also this one my wife has laying around the house, looks pretty cool, I was wondering if I can add a cutting of this one as well.


----------



## Betta132 (May 12, 2012)

I'd say put a bit of each in and see how they do!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

first 2 would work, not sure about last one. first is a prayer plant and 2nd is Peperomia argyreia.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

The first one will do okay depending on placement.
The second one will do fine I use it in several tanks.
No idea on what the third one is.


----------



## A&MGecko (Sep 17, 2010)

> The first one will do okay depending on placement.


Suggestions? Needs less light, or opposite? How would you place it in the tank?
The third plant actually had the label on it saying it is a variegated peppermint, my main concern other then if the plant will do well in the viv is that if they are dangerous in any way to the frogs as well.
Thanks for the help guys.


----------

